# TiBu backups won't auto-upload



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I've tried it with Dropbox as well as Box, and neither will work. In fact, I get basically the same error regardless of which service I choose for the auto-upload. "Box access credentials are not defined yet." Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I verified both apps are already logged in, and I removed the TiBu settings for Dropbox and then set it for Box, and still nothing. There's nowhere I can see in the TiBu settings to specify creds, so I'm guessing it's supposed to communicate through the app's themselves.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> I've tried it with Dropbox as well as Box, and neither will work. In fact, I get basically the same error regardless of which service I choose for the auto-upload. "Box access credentials are not defined yet." Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I verified both apps are already logged in, and I removed the TiBu settings for Dropbox and then set it for Box, and still nothing. There's nowhere I can see in the TiBu settings to specify creds, so I'm guessing it's supposed to communicate through the app's themselves.


You'll need to manually trigger the sync once in order for TiBu to create the appropriate authentication link.

From within TiBu:
1) Menu > Preferences > Enable Dropbox
2) Schedules tab
3) Sync to Dropbox> RUN
4) Login
5) Allow access

Any subsequent schedules that call upon the "sync to Dropbox" action will now work.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

codesplice said:


> You'll need to manually trigger the sync once in order for TiBu to create the appropriate authentication link.
> 
> From within TiBu:
> 1) Menu > Preferences > Enable Dropbox
> ...


Damn...I never knew I had to manually start it once. You would think it would throw up a message saying something about that.







I even looked through the wiki and never noticed that...


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Damn...I never knew I had to manually start it once. You would think it would throw up a message saying something about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that aspect isn't particularly user-friendly.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've tried using a schedule to auto-upload to Dropbox and I have never gotten it to work. Usually a network access problem for some reason, though I can manually run it fine at any point. Bit annoying, but not much I can do about it.


----------

